# Help with Brooks Brothers' Shirt Sizes



## JakeBworth (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello,

I have run into a bit of a wall and am hoping I can find some answers here.

_Preface_
I have been wearing BB dress shirts for about 6 years now. Brooks Brothers is easily my favorite store and I try to shop there whenever possible. In the past year, I have had a more interest in clothes so I have been trying to better my wardrobe.

_My Size_
For starters I took a look at what size I am and what sizes i have been buying. I am 5'11", weigh 150lbs and have a 36" chest. My dress shirts have to have a 15.5" neck and have a 32" sleeve. My jackets are usually 39R or 40R. I am happy with my size but it makes clothe buying kind of awkward. I am defiantly too big to wear size small, but a lot of medium tagged items swallow me. As a result I usually look for "slim fits."

_BB Shirts
_The shirts I have in my closet are 15.5x33 Slim fits. I absolutely love the quality but am not satisfied with how they look. Here is a BB All Cotton Dress shirt marked 15.5x33 slim. Please ignore the sleeves, I already realize they are too long.


















Ignoring the excessive sleeve length, I really do not think this looks good at all.I feel like the shoulders and arm holes are too big. I also think there is too much blousing at the waist.

Here is another picture of me wearing a BB Supima Casual Shirt size Medium Extra Slim Fit.


















Ignoring the sleeve length, I don't think this looks good either.

_Conclusion/Brain Dump_
So to wrap it up, I have funny dimensions and am not pleased with OTR BB fits. In my opinion I think both shirts look baggy and unflattering. I by no means want anything tight, but don't like so much excess materials.

I would like your opinions on the fits, and anything else I can try to find a well fitting shirt, or make these look better. I am afraid switching brands might be my only choice (or to start lifting weights daily). I am fine with having shirts altered, but once I have more than one dimension altered, I start to think it might be better to have something made-to-measure(I would have no idea where to begin with that though). I am on a relatively small budget, every couple of years I will splurge and buy 3 shirts, but do not have the expendable income to have a wardrobe made-to-measure.

Right now I am just looking for ideas and am trying to find a direction. I know some might say "It doesn't matter! You will be wearing a jacket so no one will see!" But in reality I seldom wear a sports coat.

I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

Jake, those shirts are both too big for you. Assuming the neck size is truly correct, I would say that finding another brand would be your best bet. Could you post a picture of your best fitting shirt? Have you been measured by a tailor? A brooks must iron OCBD in xtra slim may be an option, but will still have some bagginess - some would say appropriately so.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As you say, you've been shopping at Brooks Brothers whenever possible. Next time, find a sales associate and tell him about your concerns. He should be able to get you into a better fit.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

My roommate is 5'10 140, 15/33, 36 inch chest, and he wears a small slim fit in the BB shirts that are sized that way. The sleeves are very slightly too short on him, but they should be perfect on you if your arms are an inch shorter. The 15/33 slim fit dress shirts fit him great as well, although he could probably do an extra slim fit if he really wanted to. Try a small slim fit. I also agree with the previous person who asked how sure you are about your measurements.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

15.5 neck sounds likens pretty thick neck for a guy who is 5'11" and 150 lbs.!

I would try a smaller neck (14.5 perhaps) in the extra slim fit. 

I don't think the sleeves are necessarily too long. I think the shoulders are too wide and the excess fabric is just weighing everything down.

Proper fit through the shoulders and neck should solve some of your issues. Good luck.


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> 15.5 neck sounds likens pretty thick neck for a guy who is 5'11" and 150 lbs.!
> 
> I would try a smaller neck (14.5 perhaps) in the extra slim fit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm sitting at 5'10' 200 lbs and I wear a 16.5 and it fits well against my neck without feeling tight or restrictive. Unless you have an abnormally large neck for your size, you are buying your shirts too big.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Likewise, JakeBW, I have a good 40 pounds on you and I'm up only a full neck size from yours (16.5) so I have to side with the idea that a 14.5 would be better for you.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure if this helps any, but I have several BB shirts, mostly must-iron OCBDs. I'm 6'2", 165-170 pounds (in a fit way) and wear a 15.5 x 35 in an Extra Slim Fit. Shoulders are perfect, sleeve length is as good as I would expect and the neck is spot on. The chest is slightly tight, but the waist is good from the front, although there is excess material in the back. After several washes the fit has become even better, so the back doesn't exhibit so much blousiness that I would really care (and I like a tailored fit...I usually have darts added to my dress shirts). 

From your pictures I would suggest trying on a 15 x 32 in an Extra Slim and see how you like it. Try on many sizes close to what you think your size is but don't get hung up on the numbers with respect to what you think your size should be. Good luck.

PS: These photos really demonstrate the frustration that thinner people (such as myself) have with the BB's label of "Slim Fit" (even taking into account that it might be a size too large for the OP). Does anyone actually think that first photo looks like a slim fit shirt at all? I suppose the labels are meant to reflect how a shirt would fit on a typical (non-slim) individual. I'm wondering what a Regular Fit or Traditional fit would look like...

Edit: Looking at the M Extra Slim Fit casual shirt, you definitely need to try those shirt in an S. I tried both M and S and the S (even at 6'2") looks better overall, except for the sleeve length being too short. I can't imagine that the sleeves on an S would be too short on you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I posted this pic last week, but I'm 5'11"/155-160lbs (depending on the day)/32.5" waist/15" neck/34" sleeve/38" chest. This is a brooks extra slim fit in 15/34:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4CCC-9048-5588666F9E6E_zpsdta6lfai.jpg.html

in fairness, I am exchanging it for a 15.5" neck because it shrank a bit after washing cold/hang drying, but my true neck circumference is just shy of 15" (14 7/8 or so).


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Brooks Brothers was (and is in some parts still) known for the sack suit which other than being undarted is also generously cut. I have read reviews about the polo shirts (not the polo long sleeve dress shirt, but what most people call a polo shirt) and the reviews all say they are 1 size larger than than normal. Assuming Brooks Brothers clothes are just generously sized, I think it makes sense you need the Extra Slim. OR, and this is what I really think you will discover, Brooks Brothers shirts are just cut too big for you. I'm sure this is sacrilegious to say, but maybe you need shirts from someone other than Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape (Sep 25, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt to be measured for a MTM shirt at Brooks Brothers - you can then use those measurements to help find an OTR shirt that works if the MTM isn't within your budget.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The OP appears to be buying his pants too big, as well.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

If you have some Brooks Brothers shirts that you can't take back, you might want to take them to whoever does your alterations and have them tapered to fit whatever way you prefer them to fit.

I'm 5"6" and weigh 150 pounds and I wear Brooks Brothers 15 1/2-32 Slim Fit (now Blue Label) shirts and I just tuck in all the extra fabric. Have you tried tucking your shirts in more?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

You definitely should try an Extra Slim Fit (non-alpha sized). I'm a bit taller and a little heavier, but have the same neck size. They fit me better than any OTR shirt I have found so far. 

Also, are the collars a little big on you? As collar sizes go up, so does the size of the shoulders and body of the shirt. Don't size up in your collar unless you have to. Lots of folks here advocate sizing up for shrinkage, but I have never found that to be an issue (given that you wash cold, line dry, etc). On the contrary, trying intentionally to shrink shirts to just the right size can be very problematic.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Topsider said:


> The OP appears to be buying his pants too big, as well.


It's the other way. Look how the fabric pulls instead of draping like it should. Yes, he has his belt cinched in but the rise is not long enough.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Or he can have corrective surgery. But it would be a lot simpler and less expensive he took a clothe tape measure and have someone measure his neck and his arm lenght from the shoulder to his wrist. I'd suggest he just eat more buttered grits.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> It wouldn't hurt to be measured for a MTM shirt at Brooks Brothers - you can then use those measurements to help find an OTR shirt that works if the MTM isn't within your budget.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

DoghouseReilly said:


> You definitely should try an Extra Slim Fit (non-alpha sized). I'm a bit taller and a little heavier, but have the same neck size. They fit me better than any OTR shirt I have found so far.
> 
> Also, are the collars a little big on you? As collar sizes go up, so does the size of the shoulders and body of the shirt. Don't size up in your collar unless you have to. Lots of folks here advocate sizing up for shrinkage, but I have never found that to be an issue (given that you wash cold, line dry, etc). On the contrary, trying intentionally to shrink shirts to just the right size can be very problematic.


Yeah, in sizing up a half-size in the neck (from half to full) for shrinkage, I entered a new body size. It's a good point to keep in mind. I might've been able to go Extra Slim with that knowledge now, but the Slim Fit has a little extra room which I like. Sleeves haven't shrunk as much as expected, but a few more washings may take care of that. Collar seems to have shrunken slightly and does fit nicely. Not sure if I'd end up looking spot-on like OF or like "way-too-tight-shirt guy" with the Extra Slim, so I played it safe. If you see me gliding from tree to tree like a flying squirrel, I've accidentally ordered a Traditional Fit.

To the OP - I agree with the other aforementioned advice. Higher rise pants work wonders, try the pleated military tuck and size down either in the neck or the fit to an Extra Slim. I think it's still possible to achieve what you want within the BB range.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Oak City Trad said:


> Higher rise pants work wonders, try the *pleated military tuck* and size down either in the neck or the fit to an Extra Slim. I think it's still possible to achieve what you want within the BB range.


----------



## JakeBworth (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses. I never expected this much help!

I now see that my shirts are too large. I guess I was having a slight size-identity crisis(who wants to be a _small_?)! I wear a Medium in BB sweaters and a Medium slim in BB polos so I guess I thought that would be my button-down size as well. 
Now that I think about it, I always thought I had short arms, but when the shoulder of the shirt is on your arm, the sleeves are always going to be too long.

My next move will be visiting a BB store and trying on a wide range of sizes to determine a best fit for dress shirts. Maybe even have my measurements taken.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure why everyone is posting random measurements, i.e. "my friend is 5'10" and 165lbs and he wears 15.5x34!" Do you guys not realize there are a ton of different body shapes and hence measurements? There's chest size, torso length, etc. It's almost impossible to find things that fit perfectly off the rack. Spend $10-20 and get a few simple adjustments made by a tailor AFTER you get measurements taken by an expert.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

xcubbies said:


> I'd suggest he just eat more buttered grits.


LMFAO. Then he can size up to the tent-like "traditional" fit.

Frankly, I'm starting to get annoyed with the extra fabric in BB's so-called "slim" fit and am tempted to try the "extra-slim" fit. No offense, but I'm starting to think BB shirts beyond the slim fit are made for plump gentlemen.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you need a half-size less, an extra-slim fit and the advice given above on the military tuck. (By the way, the shirt you're wearing is not as big on you as it seems (other than the sleeves) and would benefit from a tighter tuck.) BB's extra-slim fit is not that much slimmer than the slim fit, and I think it might be just right for you. That's just a guess. What's not a guess is that BB will allow you to try on the shirts in the store. Take advantage of that policy and try the sizes before you pick one.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

gamma68 said:


> Frankly, I'm starting to get annoyed with the extra fabric in BB's so-called "slim" fit and am tempted to try the "extra-slim" fit. No offense, but I'm starting to think BB shirts beyond the slim fit are made for plump gentlemen.


Agreed. I am not skinny nor overweight and I find the slim shirts to be baggy in pretty much every area (shoulders, sleeves, waist, chest). I think the sizing has grown to accommodate America's ever-expanding waistline.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Baloney. Take a look at the best posters around here, e.g., Billax and OCBD, who I'm sure where traditional or regular fits, and then tell me they are anywhere near plump.

Some of us simply prefer a little room in our shirts.



dparm said:


> Agreed. I am not skinny nor overweight and I find the slim shirts to be baggy in pretty much every area (shoulders, sleeves, waist, chest). I think the sizing has grown to accommodate America's ever-expanding waistline.


----------



## Devinmilesmurphy (Aug 31, 2014)

While I admire your particular fondness for BB, I think that trying a different brand would be worthwhile, if only for comparison. Charles Tyrwhitt has some VERY slim shirts which might suit you better. 

Also, if you're that slim, you're not doing yourself any favors at all by buying shirts with box pleats -- they're just going to poof out around you. Unless you're in a job where you need to gesticulate wildly, try to look for shirts with a plain back or with darts instead. (Plus they're easier for a tailor to take in).


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Baloney. Take a look at the best posters around here, e.g., Billax and OCBD, who I'm sure where traditional or regular fits, and then tell me they are anywhere near plump.
> 
> Some of us simply prefer a little room in our shirts.


It seems generally accepted that the BB traditional fit is rather large and roomy. I don't know what exact shirt and fit Billax and OCBD wear, although OCBD did have a post on his blog about the military tuck to take care of excess shirt fabric.

I I like a little room in my shirt, too. I'm certainly not seeking a skintight fit. But, I'm starting to feel that the BB slim fit is a little too roomy. And I'm not a scrawny 17-year-old.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Baloney. Take a look at the best posters around here, e.g., Billax and OCBD, who I'm sure where traditional or regular fits, and then tell me they are anywhere near plump.
> 
> Some of us simply prefer a little room in our shirts.


6'1", #218, 37" waist, work out everyday. Here's a traditional fit shirt BB pinpoint shirt, which I am certainly going to have altered. A few points to note: I usually get the slim fit (though I'm obviously not slim), on which I'd prefer the armholes to be larger, but on which I've had to get darts if I expected to wear them as dress shirts, because the extra material keeps working its way to the front. I believe the shoulders are wider here than on the slim fit in the "same" size.

I don't believe I've _ever_ noticed Billax telling other people what they should wear, let alone what cut of shirt would look good on them; that's what tailors get paid to do.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ A perfect example of the generous amount of room in the BB Traditional fit.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

However... shouldn't you tuck this in more? It seems to me that the front of the shirt is not fully tucked in. I also wonder if the cut and rise of your trousers has anything to do with it? Obviously, one would wear a roomier shirt with roomier trousers, and vice versa, slimmer with slimmer.



SlideGuitarist said:


> 6'1", #218, 37" waist, work out everyday. Here's a traditional fit shirt BB pinpoint shirt, which I am certainly going to have altered. A few points to note: I usually get the slim fit (though I'm obviously not slim), on which I'd prefer the armholes to be larger, but on which I've had to get darts if I expected to wear them as dress shirts, because the extra material keeps working its way to the front. I believe the shoulders are wider here than on the slim fit in the "same" size.
> 
> I don't believe I've _ever_ noticed Billax telling other people what they should wear, let alone what cut of shirt would look good on them; that's what tailors get paid to do.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

The trousers are loose, as it happens (I dropped about 8# mostly because of stress, unfortunately--not a weight-loss program I'd recommend), and may be drooping, but they're Bill's corduroys, with plenty of rise. I'm pretty sure my belt is above, not on, my pelvis. The shirt provides an extra 16" of material. That's not paunch in front; that's air. I'm grateful that someone was willing to make a concrete statement about traditional fit, but we're just gonna have to agree to disagree that this much fabric looks good on me. Maybe when the fabric soften up a bit...

I resorted to a military tuck before I left for the office; I'm just trying to make a point.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

Duvel said:


> However... shouldn't you tuck this in more? It seems to me that the front of the shirt is not fully tucked in. I also wonder if the cut and rise of your trousers has anything to do with it? Obviously, one would wear a roomier shirt with roomier trousers, and vice versa, slimmer with slimmer.


Or he could, you know, just buy a shirt that fits... :confused2:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. I get the point about the extra fabric, and yes, if when all is tucked in, this is what you end up with, then you're right--this ain't a good look.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Piqué said:


> Or he could, you know, just buy a shirt that fits... :confused2:


Which is what I usually do. My point was simply that most of the debates about fit here seem to take place w/o any photographic or anatomical evidence, and a preference for something other than traditional is construed as disrespect for tradition. Easy for me to say, of course, with the build of an anorexic 14-year-old girl, or so I read recently.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

SlideGuitarist said:


> Which is what I usually do. My point was simply that most of the debates about fit here seem to take place w/o any photographic or anatomical evidence, and a preference for something other than traditional is construed as disrespect for tradition. Easy for me to say, of course, with the build of an anorexic 14-year-old girl, or so I read recently.


No no, that wasn't directed at you. I understood exactly what you were trying to do; and I appreciate you posting the picture, as I think there is a misconception around here about the actual body sizing of the four BB shirt cuts. My father, who is a BMI point away from being morbidly obese wears a regular fit, and it's a bit roomy on him, enough so that he sizes down a half size if he's not going to be wearing a tie. This is notable because at his size, he is not a man who enjoys tight clothing, yet he is bothered enough to carry two sizes of dress shirts. The traditional, as you've demonstrated, is even more generously cut than the regular. These are not slim shirts.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Piqué, it's all in good fun. My first posting ever at AAAC was something like, "Hey, what shirts would fit me?" I quickly learned that there's no answering that question, even if I were to post my measurements, or a photo. 

OP, have patience. It will take some time to figure out what you like, and where to get it. Don't skimp on alterations...unless the shoulders are just too wide.


----------

